
Potential Zika Virus Risk Estimated for 50 U.S. Cities - 1251AB
http://www.infodocket.com/2016/03/17/new-nsf-funded-researchdata-potential-zika-virus-risk-estimated-for-50-u-s-cities/
======
kafkaesq
The economic and social implications of this finding are profoundly
disturbing. Why aren't more people upvoting?

 _The Aedes aegypti mosquito, which is spreading the virus in much of Latin
America and the Caribbean, will likely become increasingly abundant across
much of the southern and eastern United States as the weather warms, according
to a new study led by mosquito and disease experts at the National Center for
Atmospheric Research (NCAR) in Boulder, Colorado._

